# OCing memory timings?



## Skyhawk (Mar 26, 2005)

Has anyone got experience with that? I read a thread where it says the displayed timings are not correct. Has this already been fixed? I´d like to experience around with the timings of my R9600 but the warning that it could kill my card made me post here first ^^


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 26, 2005)

Can I find somewhere what TRCDRD, TRCDWR, TRP etc. stand for? would be good to know actually


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 26, 2005)

There is an article on it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/AMD/64.

EDIT: lol just noticed it's article AMD 64.


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 27, 2005)

And are the displayed timings correct?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, except on some new cards like the x850xtpe.


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks 

Has anyone got experience with the timings of a Sapphire 9600XT card??


----------

